# wow i need help



## someguy (Mar 29, 2008)

buddy got me a couple bubba kush clones. werent all that great lookin when i got them. but ive meneged to make em worse.

had em 13 days now. was using straight water for first week since they looked overnuted. but they kept getting worse so i thought a deficiency. changed water, added half strength nutes, got worse quick. backed it down to about 1/4 strength and this is where im at.

-gotta a 400w hps
-average temp 87f, 20-30% humidity in direct light
-got really hot here for a few days a week ago, 95-102f inside box
-using distilled mostly with some drinking water
-supernatural nutes (17-7-18) at about 1/4 strength
-watering 3 times a day for 15 min and water drains right away.
-just the plug the clones came in and rocks
-24 hour lights


----------



## someguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ill get some better pictures on after work...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

heat, and ph....need it around 75 degrees with rezz temps from 70-75 degrees.

ventilation is a must! a ph of around 5.4-5.8- up to six as it will flucuate naturally


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

i would also water more frequently and maybe 10 minutes a piece. add more arreation in the rezz- that should fix her right up. throw more nutes in there too- bump it up as shes hungry!


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks trill, they are lookin good


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

np bro


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

Definitely get some fresh air in there also. 87 is pretty warm. TOA pretty much hit everything else. Keep us posted on your progress. I wish you the best of luck with the ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

i definitely have enough air flow. when i stick the back of my hand above the plants a few inches, it does not feel much warmer than the like 65f bedroom temp. i dont think my thermo is meant to be in direct light and its reading hot. my first grow it was reading way hotter, like 90-95+ and my lady turn out super bomby, no heat stress signs ever really, except when the thermo said 102+. ill get my roomies camera and take some better pics in the next few days. work work work for now. thanks a bunch guys


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

oh but i did prop it up against the side instead of layin flat on the planter, as you can see in the pic. 79-84 ave. now. plus it has cooled off here some...


----------



## someguy (Apr 10, 2008)

hey yall. due to work & a new pup ive been been busy but things are looking good.


----------



## someguy (Apr 10, 2008)

oh ya, just planted 2 seedlings from misc. sacs ive had. they should be popping up in a day or two


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks pretty good as far as I can tell. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 10, 2008)

raise he light up some....that will help.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

The leaves do look a bit stressed. How close is your light? Overall, they look fine though. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 10, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> TOA pretty much hit everything else..


  he seems to do do that a lot!  good advice


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> he seems to do do that a lot! good advice


 
I voted TOA MVP of the month. He is very helpful. My hats off to him.:headbang2: 
Take care and be safe.


----------



## someguy (Apr 11, 2008)

i raised the light up some even though it was about 15" away. but ill post some more pics later today. thanks guys!


----------



## someguy (Apr 11, 2008)

1000 posts even, nice smoky. you sure are active on here, toa too. thanks for the dedication & help guys!


----------



## someguy (Apr 11, 2008)

*War is ugly and tragic, however, it is in such a setting with its extremes of horror and pain that extremes of courage and honor glow with a special luster.* 
ive read this a few time and had to comment on it. i enlisted sept 13 2001 into the marine corps. got physicalled & sworn in 2 days later. was scheduled to leave feb 10th 2002.  best friend accidentally shattered (yes shattered) my right knee in nov 2001. doin something as innocent as wrapping his arms around me and pushing me back on wet grass. i went to catch myself, slipped, and twisted my knee up somehow. he fell on me that fell on my knee. discharged in april 2002 without even going to boot camp. my friends and family of coarse say it was a blessing. one bud said he knew me too well and that if i went that i wouldnt come back, id die fighting before i came back losing, or before coming back on my own free will. its kind of obvious from the date why i enlisted to begin with. knees 95% and gotta take glucosamine (just joint lubricant) for the rest of my life now. but that quote touches something. not sure if its good or bad, but im still here and doing good. guess i should just be thankful for my elders who have seen the horrors that i was kept from.


----------



## someguy (Apr 11, 2008)

van damme, the 2 month old pain in the ***, i mean bundle of joy


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice dog and nice ladies good luck man wish you all the best!


----------



## someguy (Apr 24, 2008)

ya ive been away for awhile, family crap to deal with with personal things to work out. kinda started neglecting the ladies a little (im sorry girls). so this is an update of what im doin and HELP ME !


-gotta a 400w hps
-average temp 82f, 20-30% humidity in direct light
-using distilled water
-supernatural nutes (17-7-18) at about full strength
-watering 4 times a day for 15 min and water drains right away.
-just the plug the clones came in and rocks
-24 hour lights


----------



## someguy (Apr 25, 2008)

cmon guys, my ladies are getting worse. i promise ill get more pics up after work


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2008)

I wish I could help but thats what all my plants look like everytime I try hydro.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 25, 2008)

i dont do hydro but mine looked like that with heat stress :48:
hope you sort it out soon :48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

ok , up the nutes now.... water more times a day but  less time 10 minutes a pop at least 5-6 times now.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

some guy, can you possibly take a photo of the plant with the light off before you bump up the nutes? the plants color is being thrown off by the orange tint and i cant really tell if the color says nuteburn or a diff, is the ph ok? i see splotching that could be a calcium or MG diffiency which could be an underlying PH problem and then i see secondary veins that say its getting a burn in a way. i cantsee the color on the edges of the ;leaves really. if they are browning from the edge then nute burn (you have a bit of a strong fert for veg at full strength now.)

looking at plant size and dosage and what i can see when i lookinto the leaf is either back off nutes or just get ph in the zone.... but the other coloring looks like its hungry (could just be because a diff. of nutrients from ph)

we really need a photo under some flo. lighting to make a "proper" judgement at this point.


----------



## someguy (Apr 27, 2008)

jokin... anywho, best i can do. shatty camera. took me a few sets to get them this good. did a prune job. quite a few dead leaves, +- 6 per lady. 95% on inners of plants, getting no light. 95% getting light looked good, too yellow overall though. bumped up waterings and nutes. keeping an eye out on them. THANKS TRILLION!


----------



## someguy (Apr 27, 2008)

ph has been about 6.0-6.5. got it to about 5.7 now. need a nice ph guage, forget the ph drops in test tube


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2008)

definately nuteburn! lay off the nutes man, sorry i had it backward. i thought i saw a yellowing from a diffiency not a nutrient lockout inbetween the veins.

back off an d water less more times. that shold return the green and help new growth leaf curl....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2008)

i just read you bumped up the nutes agian.,... you need to dilute your rezz NOW. i said in the previous post to back off until we get a photo under correct lighting. when you read this go DIRECTLY into the grow and dilute. it was my fault for getting it backwards. i can see the browning off on the edges and its deffinately the nutrients.


----------

